# How do you ship guns?



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I need to ship 2 pistols and a shotgun from Tyler, TX to Canton, CT. They belong to my son and got pack with my stuff. I know you have to overnight them either by UPS or FEDex. Do I have to get a dealers FFL and send to them?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.atf.treas.gov/firearms/faq/faq2.htm#b7

(B7) May a nonlicensee ship a firearm through the U.S. Postal Service?

A nonlicensee may not transfer a firearm to a non-licensed resident of another State. A nonlicensee may mail a shotgun or rifle to a resident of his or her own State or to a licensee in any State. The Postal Service recommends that long guns be sent by registered mail and that no marking of any kind which would indicate the nature of the contents be placed on the outside of any parcel containing firearms. Handguns are not mailable. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun.

[18 U.S.C. 1715, 922(a)(3), 922(a)(5) and 922 (a)(2)(A)]

(B8) May a nonlicensee ship a firearm by common or contract carrier?

A nonlicensee may ship a firearm by a common or contract carrier to a resident of his or her own State or to a licensee in any State. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun. In addition, Federal law requires that the carrier be notified that the shipment contains a firearm and prohibits common or contract carriers from requiring or causing any label to be placed on any package indicating that it contains a firearm.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(2)(A), 922(a) (3), 922(a)(5) and 922(e), 27 CFR 478.31 and 478.30]

(B9) May a nonlicensee ship firearms interstate for his or her use in hunting or other lawful activity?

Yes. A person may ship a firearm to himself or herself in care of another person in the State where he or she intends to hunt or engage in any other lawful activity. The package should be addressed to the owner. Persons other than the owner should not open the package and take possession of the firearm.

(B10) May a person who is relocating out of State move firearms with other household goods?

Yes. A person who lawfully possesses a firearm may transport or ship the firearm interstate when changing his or her State of residence.

Certain NFA firearms must have prior approval from the Bureau of ATF before they may be moved interstate. The person must notify the mover that firearms are being transported. He or she should also check State and local laws where relocating to ensure that movement of firearms into the new State does not violate any State law or local ordinance.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(4) and 922(e), 27 CFR 478.28 and 478.31]


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

is there a english version??


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> is there a english version??


Ever dealt directly with the ATFE? That's the way they talk.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

A little foresight and he could have shipped them to himself. Of course........


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Before you try to get them shipped from one FFL to another, make sure your son hasn't had any recent "issues" that could cause him to be delayed or denied on a NICS background check. The FFL you send them to will make him fill out a 4473 for his own weapons and do a background check. We've had issues like this occur before, which is the only reason I mention it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

He came down to visit and bought a lockable gun case a flew back with them on the airlines. They just make sure they are locked and put a tag in the case and check it as luggage.


----------

